# Things that use to bother you before HT



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I thought it would be interesting to post thinngs that bothered you pre HT and then after.There are quite a few things for me.The main one is the pain and the patterns I use to have with the pain. First the vicious cycle is broken for sure.One is I can eat foods that use to bug me and don't anymore for example popcorn.Another is the incomplete evacuation for me is pretty much gone as is 90 to 95 percent of the bloating is gone.


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Eric,Good Idea!The things that bothered me pre-HT were:Chronic Abdominal Pain for the first 4 hours of the morning.The constant ache in the lower left side of my abdomen.Not being able to eat anything nice out of fear of the repercussions turnning shopping trips into a nightmare.Incomplete evacuation.Going to the toilet more than 10 times a day.Eating food and rushing to the bathroom within 10 minutes of finishing.All that toliet paper - those poor trees!After?I would say I'm pretty good now! only very mild discomfort for 20 minutes in the morning - I pretty much eat what I like as long as it isn't too spicy, and I don't get in a panic if I'm late to work!Clair


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Hi clair, I am still pretty busy, today at the music store, but I thought, this would be a good idea, I am surprized I didn't think of it sooner really. LOLwe can compare when we get a little further, that would be interesting.Okay sleep way better for me.You reminded me here, I am not going fifteen times a day. Its been so long I even forgot that annoying problem. I even have better bowl movements. I have an inner calm I never had before.I don't stress going places or not being near a bathroom like I did, although I have some clostrophobia personally, not bad I just can feel uncomfortable in enclosed spaces.I get less muscle tension and back pain.I have a healthier disposition in general.As an ex forest service firefighter, tree planter, I appreciate the comment on the tree's.







Thanks Clair, this is a valuable thread really, for comparisons.







By the way I saw you were diagnosed with SAD. I have that to, so you know.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I thought of another one, pre HT I felt like a medicine cabinet from all the drugs and otc's I was taking. After HT I do not take drugs or otc's or anything for that matter.


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Eric,I thought of another few pre HT:Nagging doubts in the back of your mind that this isn't really IBS - that something much worse is going on.Constantly analysing your stools.Worrying if you go and then worrying if you don't.The "why me?" feeling (its so unfair).Post HT, I don't do any of those thing in fact IBS has become so much a part of the periphery of life I can forget I have it alot of the time. I'm probably not explaining it that well, but when my bowel is a little grouchy I acknowledge its a little tender and then forget about it anyway.Clair


----------



## norbert46 (Feb 20, 2001)

Eric,thanks for reviving Tim's story on the MP/BB he needs the attention!







As I've told you I think Mike's Hypno100 program has completely rewired my brain/gut connections? But to really answer your question the problem that bothered me most was waking up in a "terror" or "panic" with cold chills or hot flashes and have to hurry to the toilet. I never got used to that happening and it would take quite a while to go away even after waking to an alert state and realizing there was nothing bad happening! If the tapes had "only" stopped that one problem they would have been worth their weight in gold to me! No more IBS, no more anxiety or depression and I look forward every night to falling asleep to my favorite tape4. I'm looking forward to the new tapes when they are available! Eric, thanks for being there for everyone on the BB you are very helpful and bring a lot of comfort! Norb


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Clair, upon reflection your right about the why me theory also, really hadn't thought about that one.







Ditto on the others.Thanks Norb, I am surprized in a way why more people are not replying to thiis thread. However, glad both of you are.







I think it has given me some control of the autonomic processes of digestion which was under involuntary control for me pre HT.For the most part if I focus now and think my gut is relaxed it seems like I can feel one wave go down my colon and boom its relaxed.







That is also one thing that has helped gas pressure for me.


----------

